# We have pictures!!!



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, we picked up our new girl Laila this afternoon! Soleil and Tango (Pom and Hav) seem to be adjusting very well. They did get a little nervous when "tug" got too rough, but DH took over playing "tug" and I took the little girls into the side yard for a nice game of RLH. 

I took some quick photos of the current state in our house. Not sure how they turned out - the camera battery is dying. But as you can see....we need a bigger bed! If you look closely, behind Lily and Laila you can see Soleil and Tango curled up on the pillows....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like you have a happy house full.  Enjoy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats!! I see they are all played out. Too cute! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a pretty name. Congratulations!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition!

Amanda


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It looks like you get the couch!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Your family looks complete. Simply PERFECT. Enjoy your sleeps on the couch!

Meeka


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Looks like you should just get ANOTHER bed! They all look sleepy and happy! Congrats


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! They all look so comfy.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They've taken over the bed. Yep, you'll need a bigger one or a new one for you and DH next to the bed for the dogs.Very cute pics, and they all look like they're getting along.
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome, I know you are going to enjoy your new one!! Get that battery charged so we can enjoy more pictures, please.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My goodness, what a full nest!! YOu better get the batteries charged on that camera!!!!!!!!!!!! We want more pics!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for all of the kind words!

We actually do all fit on the bed, as we discovered last night. There seems to be a perfect equilibrium where everyone has their own little spot. Just don't try to roll over.... ound:

We're going to have a bit of a hard time training this one, because of her hearing problem. She's very sweet and eager to please, she just has a hard time understanding what we want. And since she's been with the rescue organization since October (not in a foster home - she's been in doggie day care, then in a kennel at night), no one has worked with her in a long time. Some challenges but I think we'll make it through!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw the poor baby. You just have to figure out a sign language she can understand.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, and I thought I needed a bigger bed with just two....ound:


----------

